# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Prava onkoloških bolesnika

## jelena.O

Jučer sam pričala s kolegicom koja se liječi od tumora i rekla mi da svi onkoloških pacijenti imaju pravo na pomoć novčani još nisam sve saznala ali kakva jesam dosadna  k nekima vrlo naporna kad nešto pitam budem jer imam itekako razloga
Zasad moj doprinos pošto vidim da teme nema a imali smo par slučaja takvih na forumu
Inače kolegica je to slučajno čula u jednoj čekaonici,opet žalosno da je nitko od službenih nije uputio ali tako je kod nas
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ooEruk50nqBdNt
Pišem s telca prvi put ovo stavljam ako je krivo ,to pravo kišne znam točno kad se ostvaruje ali ide preko CZZO
Zatim imaju pravo neku naknadu od grada,očito ima toga još

Pa nek neko nabaci on što ostvario
Hvsla

----------


## Kosjenka

Czzs ima određenu pomoć koja se zove invalidnina, ne ulaze samo onkološki nego svi teži bolesnici. MM je više igralo ulogu to što je imao moždani, a ne leukemija.  Može se plaćati i njega za bolesnike koji su teže pokretni . 
No za sve se treba obratiti czzs-u, podnijeti zahtjev ukoliko se ispunjavaju zadani uvjeti te se predmet šalje na komisiju. Mi do komisije nismo ni došli.

----------


## Vrci

To se sirilo po fejsu. Naisla sam na neki sluzbeni odgovor koji je to pobio.
Ima neka naknada,ali ne za sve i ne na taj nacin

----------


## jelena.O

Ok nije za svakog ista naknada koja se šeta od 600-1500 ti ovisi o plaćama ,statusu,dijagnozu,
Dugo se čeka vještačenje ,ali recimo tumor na cici  ima pravu 
Ovaj iznos mi je rekla kolegica sad nisam još sve provjerila ali budemna izvjesnu pomoć

----------


## jelena.O

Da invalidnina je posebna kategorija i sve više djece gubi to pravo jer režu tamo gdi su najslabiji,umjesto da režu velike,ali tako je kod nas
Komisije se nažalost predugo čekaju

----------


## čokolada

Ako se operacijom ostane bez nekih organa, može se na HZMO tražiti određivanje tjelesnog oštećenja što onda u konačnici umanjuje porez za određeni postotak te time povećava plaću. Nije nužno da bude onkološki bolesnik. Npr. svaka žena s uklonjenom maternicom i/ili jajnicima, a mlađa je od neke dobi, ima na to pravo. 
Guglajte postotak tjelesnih oštećenja.

----------


## Tanči

Vještačenja se čekaju po dvije godine i više.
Nisam tražila, ni dobila ništa.
Zapravo, jesam. Dobila sam otkaz kad su na poslu skužili da sam bolesna.
Nisam ni invaliditet izganjala.
Za još dvije godine ću znati jesam li izliječena, a posao sam našla stoput bolji i to mi je dovoljno.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## čokolada

Ovo je tumačenje ministarstva vezano uz pomoć koju jelena.O spominje:

Zakonom o socijalnoj skrbi propisano je da se pravo na doplatak za pomoć i njegu priznaje osobi koja ne može sama udovoljiti osnovnim životnim potrebama uslijed čega joj je prijeko potrebna pomoć i njega druge osobe u organiziranju prehrane, pripremi i uzimanju obroka, nabavi namirnica, čišćenju i pospremanju stana, oblačenju i svlačenju, održavanju osobne higijene, kao i obavljanju drugih osnovnih životnih potreba. U Zakonu su navedeni i uvjeti za ostvarivanje prava te svi moraju biti ispunjeni kako bi se pravo moglo priznati.

Ujedno, prava iz sustava socijalne skrbi koja su vezana uz zdravstveni status, ostvaruju se na način da osoba pri nadležnom centru za socijalnu skrb predaje zahtjev s potrebnom dokumentacijom te se osobu Zaključkom upućuje na vještačenje pri Zavodu za vještačenje, profesionalnu rehabilitaciju i zapošljavanje osoba s invaliditetom, koji određuju težinu invaliditeta (teški ili teži) i o tome donose Nalaz i mišljenje. Tek nakon zaprimanja Nalaza i mišljenja Zavoda, centar za socijalnu skrb u mogućnosti je donijeti rješenje.

Ukoliko je Nalazom i mišljenjem Zavoda korisniku utvrđen teži invaliditet pravo na doplatak za pomoć i njegu priznaje se neovisno o imovinskom i prihodovnom cenzusu, za razliku od slučaja kada se doplatak za pomoć i njegu priznaje u smanjenom iznosu. Ujedno, pravo na doplatak za pomoć i njegu ne može se priznati osobi ako doplatak za pomoć i njegu može ostvariti po posebnom propisu te kojoj je priznato pravo na osobnu invalidninu po ovom Zakonu ili na temelju drugih propisa.

Svi uvjeti za ostvarivanje prava u sustavu socijalne skrbi navedeni su u Zakonu o socijalnoj skrbi, a u svrhu izbjegavanja budućih ovakvih ili sličnih objava dezinformacija, pozivamo zainteresirane da se prethodno pisanim putem obrate nadležnom centru za socijalnu skrb, a u slučaju daljnjih nejasnoća Ministarstvu za demografiju, obitelj, mlade i socijalnu politiku” – pojašnjavaju iz Ministarstva za demografiju, obitelj, mlade i socijalnu politiku.

Zakonom o socijalnoj skrbi propisano je da se pravo na doplatak za pomoć i njegu priznaje osobi koja ne može sama udovoljiti osnovnim životnim potrebama uslijed čega joj je prijeko potrebna pomoć i njega druge osobe u organiziranju prehrane, pripremi i uzimanju obroka, nabavi namirnica, čišćenju i pospremanju stana, oblačenju i svlačenju, održavanju osobne higijene, kao i obavljanju drugih osnovnih životnih potreba. U Zakonu su navedeni i uvjeti za ostvarivanje prava te svi moraju biti ispunjeni kako bi se pravo moglo priznati.

Ujedno, prava iz sustava socijalne skrbi koja su vezana uz zdravstveni status, ostvaruju se na način da osoba pri nadležnom centru za socijalnu skrb predaje zahtjev s potrebnom dokumentacijom te se osobu Zaključkom upućuje na vještačenje pri Zavodu za vještačenje, profesionalnu rehabilitaciju i zapošljavanje osoba s invaliditetom, koji određuju težinu invaliditeta (teški ili teži) i o tome donose Nalaz i mišljenje. Tek nakon zaprimanja Nalaza i mišljenja Zavoda, centar za socijalnu skrb u mogućnosti je donijeti rješenje.

Ukoliko je Nalazom i mišljenjem Zavoda korisniku utvrđen teži invaliditet pravo na doplatak za pomoć i njegu priznaje se neovisno o imovinskom i prihodovnom cenzusu, za razliku od slučaja kada se doplatak za pomoć i njegu priznaje u smanjenom iznosu. Ujedno, pravo na doplatak za pomoć i njegu ne može se priznati osobi ako doplatak za pomoć i njegu može ostvariti po posebnom propisu te kojoj je priznato pravo na osobnu invalidninu po ovom Zakonu ili na temelju drugih propisa.

Svi uvjeti za ostvarivanje prava u sustavu socijalne skrbi navedeni su u Zakonu o socijalnoj skrbi, a u svrhu izbjegavanja budućih ovakvih ili sličnih objava dezinformacija, pozivamo zainteresirane da se prethodno pisanim putem obrate nadležnom centru za socijalnu skrb, a u slučaju daljnjih nejasnoća Ministarstvu za demografiju, obitelj, mlade i socijalnu politiku” – pojašnjavaju iz Ministarstva za demografiju, obitelj, mlade i socijalnu politiku.

----------


## Tanči

Čoksa,
Imala sam svekrvu nepokretnu u pelenama.
Predali smo zahtjev za tu pomoć. Rekao mi je LOM za to.
Poziv je došao za dvije godine , godinu nakon što je sveki preminula.
Imala sam muža nepokretnog u pelenama. Nasreću oporavio se.
Nisam ni pokušavala predavati zahtjev.
Ne mrcvari mi se ni on, ni ja za upitnih 600 kn mjesečno, a i on ima solidnu mirovinu i već znam kakav bi odgovor stigao.
To je možda dobro za ljude koji imaju mala primanja ili nikakva i koji to dočekaju.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## čokolada

> Vještačenja se čekaju po dvije godine i više.
> Nisam tražila, ni dobila ništa.
> Zapravo, jesam. Dobila sam otkaz kad su na poslu skužili da sam bolesna.
> Nisam ni invaliditet izganjala.
> Za još dvije godine ću znati jesam li izliječena, a posao sam našla stoput bolji i to mi je dovoljno.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tvoj je propust što nisi tražila utvrđivanje tjelesnog oštećenja, odnosno stupnja invalidnosti. Ne čeka se više od 2 godine, nego 3-4 mjeseca na vještačenje i još 1 mjesec na rješenje. Potrebna su dva odlaska u Tvrtkovu (za predaju molbe i vještačenje).

Govorim o invaliditetu, ne o 600kn pomoći.

----------


## Rominka

> Tvoj je propust što nisi tražila utvrđivanje tjelesnog oštećenja, odnosno stupnja invalidnosti. Ne čeka se više od 2 godine, nego 3-4 mjeseca na vještačenje i još 1 mjesec na rješenje. Potrebna su dva odlaska u Tvrtkovu (za predaju molbe i vještačenje).
> 
> Govorim o invaliditetu, ne o 600kn pomoći.


Možda u Zg, no u Puli smo čekali godinu i pol, da bi nakon "vještačenja" donijeli zaključak da su svekrvini nalazi stari i tražili da sve ponovi i da onda dodje na novo vještačenje. Uporno ju šalju na pretrage koje, s obzirom na dijagnoze, ne smije ići. I priča je tu završila.

----------


## čokolada

Vjerujem, ja mogu napisati samo vlastito iskustvo, a to je ZG.

----------


## jelena.O

Evo u svezi toga czzo pojedinosti ću znati idući tjedan

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Kad je moj mali bio u bolnici (ZG) tamo su me poslali u CZSS da se raspitam i dobila sam sljedeće upute:

- u CZZS-u dobiješ obrazac koji trebaš popuniti
- trebalo je mišljenje psihologa (on dobio od bolničkog na odjelu gdje se liječio)
- kopirala sam sve nalaze unazad 2-3 godine + psiholog + obrazac CZSS-a i predala u CZSS
- oni slali u Tvrtkovu
- predala sam sve u CZSS 01.05., rješenje sam dobila 18.08.
- naknada se računala od dana kad sam sve predala u CZSS, dakle isplatili su zaostatke od 1.5.
- mali je dobio na dijagnozu "postojanje tjelesnog oštećenja", + "postojanje teškog invaliditeta - 4. stupanj"
- ne znam za što se dobije koliki stupanj i koji stupanj je uvjet za invalidninu
- kad smo dobili rješenje vještačenja još sam morala u czss donijeti i potvrdu s porezne, iz gruntovnice i katastra za dijete da se vidi da nije bogato
- iznos koji je on dobio je cca oko 1900 kn (1500 kn invalidnina + 2x po 200 kn neke druge dvije pomoći iz sustava)

Ja bih joj dakle rekla da je prvi korak možda CZSS, ali neka pita i u bolnici ako postoji netko tko ju može uputiti

----------


## jelena.O

Nažalost nitko od službenih nije tu moju osobu s kojom sam pričala uputio
Ali ovo pravo na dodatnu njegu se traži u CZZO prema mjestu stanovanja,već je usputno saznala ,papiri joj još uvijek nisu tiješeni
I nema veze koliko si bogat ,o tome samo izvidi koliku pomoć ćeš dobiti

----------


## Danii1303

Pozz
Evo iz prve ruke. Dobio sam osobnu invalidninu kao transplantirani bolesnik. S mnom u cekaonici za komisiju bila je Gospodnja rak dojke imala zaposlena kao prof i na osnovu bolesti dobila je osobnu. 
Moja rodica isto rak dojke medjutim druga zupanija dobila je dodatak na njegu i pomoć 600 hkn
Njena poznanici takodzer rak u Slavoniji zivi nista ne moze dobiti
Dakle nazalost sve ovisi u Zupaniji u kojoj zivis i doktoru na komisiji. Sto je zalosno da ista bolest dijagnoza ovisi u gradu u kojem zivis. Ako treba bilo sto pišite

----------


## jelena.O

Predan zahtjev na czzo treba imati kopiju dokumentacije
OIB od svih članova s kojima se stanuje
Ugodan razgovor socijalni radnik koji je Reko da će sam izvući sve važne podatke preko oib
Do komisije će Reko biti novih nalaza možda i započeto i drugačije liječenje
Uzeo brojeve telefona oboje supružnika da javi kad će biti komisija
Ugodno i brzo 
Više se čekalo  na red

----------


## jelena.O

Ok saznala i za pomoć od grada,kad dođe pravo riješenje od komisije da fobite lovu koja vas slijedi s kopijom rješenja,oib, papirom iz banke idete u u Novu cestu 1i predate papire za dodatak koji iznosi 200 ili 100kn ovisno koliko ste dobili po pretjodnom rješenju

----------


## Tashunica

> Ok nije za svakog ista naknada koja se šeta od 600-1500 ti ovisi o plaćama ,statusu,dijagnozu,
> Dugo se čeka vještačenje ,ali recimo tumor na cici  ima pravu 
> Ovaj iznos mi je rekla kolegica sad nisam još sve provjerila ali budemna izvjesnu pomoć


sve krivo.
niti svaki tumor na dojci ima pravo na pomoć, niti se naknada šeta.
pravo na pomoć je 600 kn, a osobna invalidnina 1500 kn.
prošla sam vještačenje i govorim ti iz prve ruke.
sve ovisi o tome da li je liječenje u tijeku, ima li tjelesnog oštećenja...
od trenutka predaje papira u czss, vještačenje sam čekala neka 3,5 mjeseca.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ok saznala i za pomoć od grada,kad dođe pravo riješenje od komisije da fobite lovu koja vas slijedi s kopijom rješenja,oib, papirom iz banke idete u u Novu cestu 1i predate papire za dodatak koji iznosi 200 ili 100kn ovisno koliko ste dobili po pretjodnom rješenju


ako je rješenje pozitivno, onda dobiješ pomoć od 200 kn.
i s rješenjem ideš u hzzo za besplatno dopunsko osiguranje godinu dana.

----------


## jelena.O

Joj i to super,mada tad ima dopunsko ali ko zna kad će biti riješeno
Samo pišite

----------


## jelena.O

> sve krivo.
> niti svaki tumor na dojci ima pravo na pomoć, niti se naknada šeta.
> pravo na pomoć je 600 kn, a osobna invalidnina 1500 kn.
> prošla sam vještačenje i govorim ti iz prve ruke.
> sve ovisi o tome da li je liječenje u tijeku, ima li tjelesnog oštećenja...
> od trenutka predaje papira u czss, vještačenje sam čekala neka 3,5 mjeseca.


Gle osoba koja mi je prenijela  čula je slučajno u čekaonici,pred  je papire ali još nije dobila rješenje,a liječi   se već godinama godinu i četri mjeseca
Znači moje info su iz treće ruke.twzo pišite ginioje imwte dvoje ili bližnje iskustvo

----------


## Kosjenka

A ja ponavljam da invalidnina nema veze s onkološkim bolestima. 
Ja sam kod pravnice na czss započela priču s mm je onkološki bolesnik pa me prekinula, da to nema veze. Kod njega je više ulogu igrao moždani te nepokretnost.

----------


## Tanči

Kosjenka i Tascunice, potpis.
Ja sam već prije napisala da te novčane pomoći jako ovise o koječemu i ne dobiva to svatko.
Tko želi nek proba zatražiti, ali to nevznači da će i dobiti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rosa

> ako je rješenje pozitivno, onda dobiješ pomoć od 200 kn.
> i s rješenjem ideš u hzzo za besplatno dopunsko osiguranje godinu dana.


S tum besplatim dopunskim treba biti oprezan.

Besplatne ce biti samo one usluge koje su u vezi s bolescu na temelju koje se dobilo besplatno dopunsko, npr. karcinom.
Sve drugo, tipa visoki tlak, ne daj Boze loma kosti i operacije nakon toga, ta dopunska kartica ne pokriva.

----------


## jelena.O

Ok proučiti ćemo sve ima vremena.inače e radi o tumoru koji ima veze s glavom

----------


## Tanči

> S tum besplatim dopunskim treba biti oprezan.
> 
> Besplatne ce biti samo one usluge koje su u vezi s bolescu na temelju koje se dobilo besplatno dopunsko, npr. karcinom.
> Sve drugo, tipa visoki tlak, ne daj Boze loma kosti i operacije nakon toga, ta dopunska kartica ne pokriva.


Zato ja imam Uniqu za 65 kn/ mj i pokriva mi sve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Ja imam generali mislim da je god oko 760 kn

----------


## Tashunica

> S tum besplatim dopunskim treba biti oprezan.
> 
> Besplatne ce biti samo one usluge koje su u vezi s bolescu na temelju koje se dobilo besplatno dopunsko, npr. karcinom.
> Sve drugo, tipa visoki tlak, ne daj Boze loma kosti i operacije nakon toga, ta dopunska kartica ne pokriva.


ja idem normalno na fizikalnu, prošli tjedan bila kod neurologice, lijekovi, sve nevezano za karcinom, ništa ne plaćam, sve mi dopunsko pokriva.

kosjenka ja znam nekoliko žena koje su dobile osobnu invalidninu na osnovu onkološke bolesti,
doduše malo teži slučajevi.

----------


## Kosjenka

> ja idem normalno na fizikalnu, prošli tjedan bila kod neurologice, lijekovi, sve nevezano za karcinom, ništa ne plaćam, sve mi dopunsko pokriva.
> 
> kosjenka ja znam nekoliko žena koje su dobile osobnu invalidninu na osnovu onkološke bolesti,
> doduše malo teži slučajevi.


U neformalnom razgovoru sa soc. radnicom sami ja saznala da ima žena koje su i u remisiji pa su dobile pravo na invalidninu, neki objektivno teži bolesnici dobiju pomoć (ne znam točno naziv pomoći, ima more toga) koja je nižeg iznosa pa zbog tog primanja ne mogu dobiti invalidninu. Što se tiče bolesti, gleda se sve i svašta, dali je ostalo posljedica od bolesti, liječenja, dali je osoba samostalna, svašta nešto, no sve ovisi i koji je liječnik u komisiji. 
svakakvih priča ima. 
Prva prepreka su nekretnine, bolesnik, znači samo bolesnik  ne i njegov partner smije posjedovati samo jednu nekretninu u kojoj živi. Ja sam zasada do te prepreke došla.

----------


## rosa

> ja idem normalno na fizikalnu, prošli tjedan bila kod neurologice, lijekovi, sve nevezano za karcinom, ništa ne plaćam, sve mi dopunsko pokriva.
> 
> kosjenka ja znam nekoliko žena koje su dobile osobnu invalidninu na osnovu onkološke bolesti,
> doduše malo teži slučajevi.


Zato jer ti lijecnici kod svih tih pretraga pisu sifru vezanu za karcinom. Tako mi kaze jedna magistra farmacije. Ovisi o dobroj volji lijecnika.
Mogu, al i ne moraju. I vec prema tome besplatno dopunsko moze biti veci trosak nego da si ga covjek placa.

I da...zelim ti svako dobro i izlijecenje!

----------


## Tashunica

> Zato jer ti lijecnici kod svih tih pretraga pisu sifru vezanu za karcinom. Tako mi kaze jedna magistra farmacije. Ovisi o dobroj volji lijecnika.
> Mogu, al i ne moraju. I vec prema tome besplatno dopunsko moze biti veci trosak nego da si ga covjek placa.
> 
> I da...zelim ti svako dobro i izlijecenje!


hvala ti!

eto iz prve ruke, zvala sam hzzo i po mom OIB-u, provjerom u njihovom sustavu, je rekla da sam potpuno oslobođena svakog plaćanja po svakoj šifri.
rekla sam joj da sam čula da sam oslobođena samo onih pregleda po šifri karcinoma pa mi je objasnila.
tko ima policu zdravstvenog osiguranja hzzo-a od prije ima sve besplatno, tko nije imao policu, besplatni su mu samo pregledi vezani uz karcinom.
naravno prije svega treba proći vještačenje i dobiti rješenje.

a ta magistra priča bez veze. recimo ja sad idem na fizikalnu terapiju za lumbalnu kralježnicu, znači prastara priča,
hernije diska. kako bi mi reumatologica to mogla vezat uz karcinom? nikako

kosjenka to s nekretninama je za osobnu invalidninu. glupost neviđena, ali živimo tu gdje živimo.

----------


## jelena.O

Institut za tumore pregledi onkologa na radiologiji
Svaki dan 8-10 bez narudžbe
Mada je moguće doći i direktno s ceste

----------


## jelena.O

Institut za tumore 
Svaki dan 8-10 bez narudžbe onkologa radio terapeuta
Mada je moguće doći i direktno s cest

----------


## Tashunica

> Institut za tumore pregledi onkologa na radiologiji
> Svaki dan 8-10 bez narudžbe
> Mada je moguće doći i direktno s ceste


neću govorit u ime drugih, nego u svoje, da ne bi bilo...
ja ovaj način ne bih nikada izabrala. onkolog je netko tko će voditi tvoje liječenje
i brinuti o svemu, svakoj sitinici koja se pojavi, vjeruj mi prošla sam dosta komplikacija.
dooobro sam se raspitala prije nego sam izabrala onkologicu i nisam pogriješila,
moje povjerenje u nju je ogromno, isto kao i u kirurga, na isti način sam ga odabrala.
cimerica je kod svog onkologa prije vani nego unutra, nema puno pitanja, a niti odgovora,
za mene to nije opcija, radi se o mom zdravlju.

----------


## jelena.O

To je došlo službeno na mejl osobi koja je poslala
Zaceruho mišljenje
A kako onda izabrati kad di novi u svemu tomeme?

----------


## rosa

> tko ima policu zdravstvenog osiguranja hzzo-a od prije ima sve besplatno, tko nije imao policu, besplatni su mu samo pregledi vezani uz karcinom.
> naravno prije svega treba proći vještačenje i dobiti rješenje.
> 
> .


Evo ,sad imamo punu info.

----------


## Tashunica

jelena napisala si da se liječi godinu i četiri mjeseca, valjda već ima onkologa u tom razdoblju.
a šta da ti kažem kako, postoji stotinu načina.
kad se čovjek nađe u toj situaciji nađe bilo kakav način. raspituje se, surfa po netu, imaš na fejsu grupe za oboljele sa puno informacija, susjedi, rodbina, prijatelji. uvijek postoji netko tko će ti dati korisnu informaciju. i onda filtriraš i izabereš.
zapravo, uopće nije teško.
ovisi i koliko imaš vremena, kakakv je protokol liječenja. ja sam u vrijeme punkcije i biopsije tražila kirurga.
u pripremama za operaciju već sam se odlučila za onkologicu.

----------


## jelena.O

Ma ne pričam o novom slučaju koji je otkriven elučajno pred mjesec i sitno.radi toga sam i počela ovu temu
Ova koja se riže liječi je dobila po difoltu liječnika i zadovoljna je s njime
Kirurg kod ove nove osobe će biti čovjek koji je radio hiopsiju

----------


## jelena.O

Eto da javim vještaćeni su papiri od vremena oko nove godine,ovih dana će valjda doći rješenje,došao je zaključak s komisije,u međuvremenu je napravljena  operacija,i neke stvari za onkološko liječenje,zračenje još nije počelo jer se to čeka.
Sad socijalni radnik tvrdi da se ne može predati papiri za invalidninu ,i nije htio pogledati novije papire od operacije i onkologa.
Pitanje gdje se predaju papiri za eventualnu invalidninu.
Hvala

----------


## čokolada

Kako misliš za invalidninu?

----------


## čokolada

Osobnu invalidninu?
Ako ima pravo na to, uputit će je u CZSS.

----------


## jelena.O

Da osobnu

----------


## jelena.O

https://gov.hr/moja-uprava/obitelj-i...validninu/1802


Prema ovome jedna te ista osoba ne može imati dodatak na njegu i osobnu invalidninu
I samo me zanima ova potvrda iz banke za dodatak na njegu  kako glasi pravi naziv te potvrde
Hvala

----------


## jelena.O

https://geapula.hr/letak-prava-onkoloskih-bolesnika/

Prava nisu samo za žene,a nisu ni samo za ženske tumore

----------


## jelena.O

udruga Glia objavila je par videa

prava onkoloških pacijenata     _    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUU2JH3xxFE&t=77s
palijentalna skrb                     -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2stJsyuqd7U

----------


## Marija Ostrec

Zanima me jel moj muž ima kakva prava,npr, invalidninu ili pomoć za njegu, operirao je rak prostate i ostala mu trajna inkontinencija, dobiva 275 uložaka svaka tri mjeseca,i veliki melanom na glavi koju su pokrpali njegovom kožom koju su mu skinuli iznad koljena,10puta10 centimetara, živimo nas dvoje sami.
Ako netko zna bilo kakvu informaciju neka napiše.

----------


## jelena.O

Mora li se biti neophodno na dužem bolovanju da se ganja invaliditet? Ili ipak može to biti uz posao?

----------


## čokolada

Stupanj invalidnosti se određuje neovisno o bolovanju.

----------


## jelena.O

Ali postupak vještačenja je isti?

----------


## jelena.O

To sam mislila kod mrzo vještačenje?

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam kako bi se vještačenje razlikovalo. Ako ti fali pola organa, fali ti i na bolovanju i dok radiš. Stupanj invalidnosti se utvrđuje da bi dobila poreznu olakšicu. Koju možeš konzumirati samo ako NISI na bolovanju duljem od 42 dana, tj. ako ti plaću isplaćuje poslodavac.

----------

